# Jungheinrich modelo etv216 alrm25



## Pecadoblanco (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera orientar respecto al tema de apiladores o montacargas  tengo uo de marca JUNGHEINRICH modelo etv216  la cual  esta parada , me lanza un error alarm25 lift interface can  int8   quisiera saber si alguien que vea este tipo de equipos me pueda dar una orientacion por donde empesar a revisar , este equipo trabaja con tarjetas electronicas  tanto para el avance como la elevacion de las uñas   hasta ahorita tengo 3 trajetas sospechosas pero nada concreto tengo 2 tarjetas driver de la parte de potencia tanto del motor de bomba como de traccion y una tercera tarjeta que indica foor cooling que es donde se prende un led rojo de error , si alguna persona tenga experiencia con este tipo de equipos espero me pueda brindar alguna orientacion estare muy agradecido , mas tarde espero subir algunas imagenes de este equipo para mas informacion ...
[URL=http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150123042945418523.jpg]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150123042939418522.jpg]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150123042950418524.jpg]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150123042955418525.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ferlectrik (Ene 24, 2015)

Pues si no me equivoco el equipo es un Mp1514,  el error 25 se trata de un error de comunicación del can bus. Si se trata de este equipo deberás comprobar la impedancia del bus. Esta debe ser de 60 omhs


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 24, 2015)

lo que dice ferlctrik  es correcto, error 25 es can bus 
revisa el fusible 1f8, los arneses que pasan por atras del asiento, y los que van a la parada de emergencia
tambien el del can bus ....

sino vas a tener que escanearla....

lo que dice ferlctrik  es correcto, error 25 es can bus 
revisa el fusible 1f8, los arneses que pasan por atras del asiento, y los que van a la parada de emergencia
tambien el del can bus ....

sino vas a tener que escanearla....


----------



## Pecadoblanco (Ene 30, 2015)

ferlectrik dijo:


> Pues si no me equivoco el equipo es un Mp1514,  el error 25 se trata de un error de comunicación del can bus. Si se trata de este equipo deberás comprobar la impedancia del bus. Esta debe ser de 60 omhs



ferletick gracias por tu  respuesta  no tendras algun manual electronico  , aun que sea en bloques de como trabaja este equipo.como referencia  anteriormente ha este equipo le he reparado la trajeta driver, lo que tiene que ver con la parte de potencia del motor de la hidraulica   esta vez tambien he revisado dicha tarjeta perono he encontrado nada 






solaris8 dijo:


> lo que dice ferlctrik  es correcto, error 25 es can bus
> revisa el fusible 1f8, los arneses que pasan por atras del asiento, y los que van a la parada de emergencia
> tambien el del can bus ....
> 
> ...


gracias Solaris8 mira detras de los asientos no he encontrado cables  sospechosos casi no hay he encontrado un tablero de fusibles que estan debajo del timon y si los he revisado todos se encuentran bien , en cuanto a escanearla tambien estoy en eso, recien estoy tratando de conseguir el software


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 30, 2015)

> detras de los asientos no he encontrado cables sospechosos



revisalos, que no esten aterrizados, cortados o con fallas de voltaje


----------

